# Denon AVR-2106 Sounds Thin



## CamZH (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I'm new here so please be kind !
I've got a bit of an odd issue, which I only just realised...

I'm using a Denon AVR-2106 along with a pair of Biema FP153 (15" way PA style cabinets)
And have just noticed that it seems VERY under powered and lacking oophm.
I've always thought it seemed a bit underwhelming but having just A/B'd the reciever with a 20W kit amplifier it would appear that the Denon sounds way too processed.
There seems to be a real lack of lower mids..

Is this just a symptom of HT style processors ? or something else ?

I've had a look at the settings in the Denon and the Front Speakers are set as large, and the sub is set as LFE+main (apparently this helps) but still fair from impressed...

Any Suggestions ?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

What sound mode are you using? Stereo, Direct, PLII...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

have you run the auto room correction setup with the supplied mic?


----------



## CamZH (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm using the aux input mostly for connections of mp3 players and the like.
I've got the input set to stereo.

I have tried using the auto setup but didnt notice any difference.

I had a bit of a play with REW over the weekend and was able to measure the head phone and speaker outputs on the amp. (using the same input with the same settings)
They are as flat as could be, and tone controls were working as expected.
So either the other amp isn't flat (entirely possible) or something else is going on...

I couldnt measure the other amp as there is some kind of DC offset between the output and input and when i plug it into my audio interface it gets unhappy. I'll dig around for an isolation transformer and do it again sometime.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

are you placing the mic on a tripod at ear level in the seat where you sit?On a side note Im not sure how you can read a headphone output by plugging it directly int REW


----------



## CamZH (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah, i had the mic (a Shure SM57) just above my head. yes I know the mic is hardly perfect for such measurements, but when comparing from 1 to another it should show the difference.

It's not a subtle difference between the 2 amps, its a massive difference.

Until i can test the output of the 2nd amp i'm not too worried about it.
I get the impression the 2nd amp has a lot more bass boost available and this is making the difference.

As for testing the direct out put of the headphone jack and the speaker out, they are just plugged directly into the audio interface, as a mic would be. So no mic is used for those measurements.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You cant take readings unless you have a calibration file for that mic I am unaware that there is one for REW and the Sure SM57 Your readings will be useless. that said your hearing a difference so there is something amiss. Are you using the mic from the receiver on the tripod during calibrtion pointing up?


----------



## CamZH (Jan 3, 2013)

Last I tried the auto set up the mic was not in the same spot as the measurement mic. Close but not the same.
So maybe I should try it again.
I tried to reset all this recently, so removing any time delays and filtering.
The 'other amp' has none of these features

For want of a better description the Denon sounds processed.
Perhaps the Denon sounds perfect and I'm just used to the other amp ?

I'm waiting for MiniDSP to get their USB mics back in stock and then i can get some more meaningful measurements.


----------



## CamZH (Jan 3, 2013)

Well as a interim i've found a Galaxy CM140 at work, so i'll see how that goes...


----------

